# Carriage Bolt Size on Versa Track System?



## FlyBye (Jun 30, 2011)

What size carriage bolts _(not length, but nut size {square width} to fit into the groove)_ do you use on your Tracker Grizzly Versa Track for accessories? Want to make sure I get a tight fit.

Thanks,
FlyBye


----------



## kkrueger (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't remember the size, but the ones i used had to be ground down a little bit to fit snug. I could find too big or too small.

I think that whole versa track system was a good idea, but there really aren't accessories readily available. I wound up making my own.


----------



## FlyBye (Jun 30, 2011)

kkrueger said:


> ...I wound up making my own.



That's what I'm planning. Just need to find out the size so I won't have to make multiple trips to Lowes. 

Here are a few photos I found on the web some time ago, but I can't remember where. It might have been on this site, but I haven't been able to find it using the "search option".


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2011)

I did the same with my crestliner liner boat,same track.
Used stainless bolts,ground down to make them look more like a T.
Fit them in then twist.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe they're 1/4"x20


----------



## FlyBye (Jul 1, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> I believe they're 1/4"x20



Thanks,

I'll run down to Lowes this weekend and get some. I can't wait to put a few accessories on the boat.

FlyBye


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 1, 2011)

X 2 on the 1/4 inch. I bought too big before I got the right size of 1/4.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 1, 2011)

i have some in my garage i will look when i go back outside. i think they are 1/4" the ones i got at lowes fit well. i think i used SS ones.


----------



## FlyBye (Jul 3, 2011)

I appreciate the info on the carriage bolt size; y'all have reduced my trips to Lowes down to one! It is 1/4 of an inch.

Thanks,
FlyBye


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 4, 2011)

awesome! now we just need someone to make some affordable accessories for the versa track


----------



## Bailey Boat (Apr 9, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> awesome! now we just need someone to make some affordable accessories for the versa track



Stand by...... I just "discovered" that feature on my new AlumaCraft. I have already (in my mind) figured out how to mount the Bimini and be able to slide it the full length of the boat, complete with the tension attachment points. More to come....


----------

